# [Gothic 3] Die Mühlensteine



## meth0d (24. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Die Mühlensteine*

moin...

a) wo gibts denn die mühlensteine? in jeder stadt?

b) ab wann kann der die hoch heben, ich hab ~220 stärke und es is ihm immer noch zu schwer; hab aber gelesen das es ab 200 gehen müsste
und gibbet da dann jedes mal +5 stärke?   

mfg

meth0d


----------



## Blackout (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Mühlensteine*

Ich glaub ab 250 geht es.

4 Stück gibt es z.B. in Vengard.
1 gibt es in Montera.

Gibt sie nicht in jeder Stadt, aber in vielen.
Pro Stein 1x +5 Stärke.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Mühlensteine*

Ich habe bisher welche gefunden in
-Geldern
-Faring
-Montera
-Vengard (dort gleich 4 Stück, wie schon erwähnt wurde)


----------



## Xyr0n (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Mühlensteine*



			
				Blackout am 24.10.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ab 250 geht es.
> 
> 4 Stück gibt es z.B. in Vengard.
> 1 gibt es in Montera.
> ...




also ich kann mit 210 den in montera heben...^^


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Mühlensteine*



			
				Xyr0n am 24.10.2006 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 24.10.2006 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, es gibt unterschiedlich schwere Steine: 200 bzw 250 Stärke nötig.
Der Stein in Geldern geht bleistiftsweise erst ab 250.


----------



## meth0d (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Mühlensteine*

wo issen in montera der stein? finde den einfach nicht


----------



## BunGEe (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Die Mühlensteine*

In der Erzschmelze sind auch zwei.


----------



## Homerclon (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Mühlensteine*



			
				meth0d am 27.10.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wo issen in montera der stein? finde den einfach nicht


Neber dem Pranger in der Burg.


----------

